# Moving, oh boy



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Well we got a new landlord at my apartment (a good one this time thats rich) and he is renovating all the apartments (apartments haven't been revonvated in decades, lmao!) and he said that when he's ready to do our apartment that we will have to move to another place for at least a month while he does it, so when that day comes, I won't be on for about a month at the least. I hope I'll be missed, lol.

Oh and how much fun it'll be moving that 55g.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Good luck with that bud. I have never had to move my 55 gallon, not looking forward to the day that I have to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

I know, I have to move it to the new place then back to where it was in the first place, any of you guys wanna come over and help me? lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

anybody want to help me move the 20 or so tanks i have..150,125.75's and abunch more...lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll help you move your tanks if you help me move my tanks loha. LOL


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i just finished moving into a new apartment. 
i have a 75 gallon planted that took about 5 hours to break down, and 6 hours to set up.

have fun!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

Why so long? I would think it would only take two hours at the most to empty the water, put the substrate in a container of fish water and bag the fish. Then use a hose or something to fill it back up, put dechlor in it, put the substrate and heater back in, wait 20 min put filter in and turn it on, then pour the fish back in the tank. LOL


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll miss ya kiddo!! If you were close to me, I'd come help ya move your tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't want you to be gone for a month. I'll die.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Well if we get dsl I'll just have them move the service over there.


----------

